# AMD Turion or Centrino??



## kumars (Aug 1, 2006)

I need to know which is a better processor. AMD Turion/Turion64 or Centrino Solo/Duo??

Also let me know which is a best laptop in the price range of 45-50k??


----------



## Venom (Aug 1, 2006)

Dualcore for sure!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2006)

get a core2duo mobile proc.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2006)

If you can hold off your notebook buying decision, then wait for the Merom chips to be adopted by the companies. Currently there is Pentium M, Core Duo and AMD's Turion. I don't think you should go in for the Turion, the centrino is a much more stable platform. 

Solo/Duo depends on what apps you are using but choose Duo over Solo if you have some extra cash cause Windows Vista would definitely benefit from the extra core.


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 2, 2006)

Duo core any time mate...laps already aint got high speed cpu's...duos will benifit u now n future...

ps: can ne1 tell me wat wud b d min budget for a duo-core lap....centrino or turion...and which is more preferable

cheers


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 2, 2006)

Centrino Duo


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 3, 2006)

thanx kumar but any idea abt minimum budget reqd for a duo lap

cheers


----------



## coolendra (Aug 3, 2006)

dualcore !!!!!!  neday man...

but at this moment for laptop   turino is the best option....

look fo a acer model...


----------



## Akshay (Aug 3, 2006)

For laptops nothing but Intel Centrino.


----------



## kumars (Aug 8, 2006)

I am getting IBM Thinkpad R60 with Duo core, 512(667mhz)Ram,60gb,WinXpPro,combo drive,256pen drive etc.... for 50k.. Is it a good deal or should i consider any other model..?


----------



## Akshay (Aug 9, 2006)

Chk hp models in that range. They r gr8. Go to the correct thread in mobile monsters...


----------



## magnet (Aug 9, 2006)

kumars if u can wait meroms will b a better buy...... btw inlappy.......intel rules....amd no way near to intel..........so decision shd b made among intel....amd not included


also kumar its better u buy frm abroad(frm your frnds or relatives).........u will get a stuffwhich will b same in your budget but whcih cost ard 70-80k herein india


----------



## kumars (Aug 11, 2006)

Magnet. Thanks for your advice but can u suggest me few models and will i be charged custom duty for bringing it in India?? If yes then how much?


----------



## kumars (Aug 14, 2006)

How is COMPAQV3029AU: AMD X2(Dual Core) 64mobile 1.6ghz, 80gb, 512DDR2, 14.1WXGA, GeForce GO6150, DVD RW..... For 42k?? or should i go for Intel Solo core??


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 15, 2006)

centrino alwez sounds better better but here its case of solo n duo core...newez think hard dude...

cheers


----------



## kumars (Aug 17, 2006)

Check this out!! *www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_13909_13911,00.html


----------

